# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  من رشتمو دوسندارم،رشته های تجربیو دوسدارم،چیکار کنم؟

## Hnie

من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟

----------


## ifmvi

*یا باید بعد از لیسانس مجدد کنکور سراسری بدین ، یا اینکه درخواستِ رفعِ محرومیت بدین به سازمانِ سنجش که بررسی کنن یا اینکه میتونید یکسال محرومیتتون رو پشت سر بگذارید و از دانشگاه انصراف بدید و سال ۱۴۰۰ مجدد کنکور بدید ، البته اینها راه هایی هستن که میدونم ، دوستانِ دیگه هم راهنمایی کنن*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hnie


من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟


شما برو اون رشته رو بعد بگو دوستش ندارم طراحی صنعتی خیلی رشته خوبی هست استفاده کن ازش*

----------


## Hnie

> *
> 
> شما برو اون رشته رو بعد بگو دوستش ندارم طراحی صنعتی خیلی رشته خوبی هست استفاده کن ازش*


رشته های تجربیو خیلی بیشتر دوسداشتم نمیدونم چرا زدمش

----------


## Hnie

آزمون لیسانس ب پزشکی برای کارشناسیه رشته های هنر نیستش،باید چیکارکرد

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hnie


آزمون لیسانس ب پزشکی برای کارشناسیه رشته های هنر نیستش،باید چیکارکرد


نه فقط برای رشته های ریاضی و تجربیه*

----------


## Hnie

> *
> 
> نه فقط برای رشته های ریاضی و تجربیه*


دیگه ازمون دیگه ایی نداریم؟بورسیه اینا هیچ راهی نیستش؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

شما اشتباهی کردی که باید تاوانش رو بدید.
درخواست بدید شاید محرومیتتون رو برداشتن...

----------


## Hnie

> شما اشتباهی کردی که باید تاوانش رو بدید.
> درخواست بدید شاید محرومیتتون رو برداشتن...


دیگه حوصله کنکور ندارم ک،بعده لیسانس باید بدم یکم بگذره  :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## Shah1n

طراحی صنعتی فوق العاده رشته جذابیه
من همیشه دوست داشتم بخونم
بازار کارش هم بد نیست اگه طرف قوی عمل کنه
پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی یه علاقه کاذبه که تو جوونای این دوره بوجود اومده اونم به خاطر جوی که راه انداختن و در حین خوندن یا بعد از خوندن متوجه میشن که علاقه ندارن
شما هم طراحی صنعتی برو مطمئنن در دانشگاه رشته مورد علاقه تو پیدا میکنی و تغییر رشته میدی(البته تغییر رشته به رشته های غیر علوم پزشکی امکان پذیره)
اگه پرستیژ هم میخوای که این جماعت ایرانی هر ده سال یکبار ذهنیتشون عوض میشه خودتو درگیر نکن قبلا مهندسی پرستیژ داشت الان نداره

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hnie


دیگه ازمون دیگه ایی نداریم؟بورسیه اینا هیچ راهی نیستش؟


اگر آزمون دیگه ای باشه هم من اطلاع ندارم ، درخواستِ رفع محرومیت بدین شاید بپذیرن و بتونین مجدد کنکور بدین چون یکی از دوستان پارسال درخواست دادن و سازمان سنجش قبول کرد و امسال باز کنکور دادن*

----------


## genzo

> طراحی صنعتی فوق العاده رشته جذابیه
> من همیشه دوست داشتم بخونم
> بازار کارش هم بد نیست اگه طرف قوی عمل کنه
> پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی یه علاقه کاذبه که تو جوونای این دوره بوجود اومده اونم به خاطر جوی که راه انداختن و در حین خوندن یا بعد از خوندن متوجه میشن که علاقه ندارن
> شما هم طراحی صنعتی برو مطمئنن در دانشگاه رشته مورد علاقه تو پیدا میکنی و تغییر رشته میدی(البته تغییر رشته به رشته های غیر علوم پزشکی امکان پذیره)
> اگه پرستیژ هم میخوای که این جماعت ایرانی هر ده سال یکبار ذهنیتشون عوض میشه خودتو درگیر نکن قبلا مهندسی پرستیژ داشت الان نداره


*این جملات فوق العاده سنگین بود 
مرسی داش شاهین 
با این که تو تل بد میحرفی اینجا خیلی فوق العاده ای :/
*

----------


## Aryan-

> من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟


سلام 

من کلیت قضیه رو شرح می دم جزئیات رو دوستان بهتون گفتن منم یه اشاره ای می کنم.

اول از همه باید درخواست رفع محرومیت به سازمان سنجش بدید که تجربه من می گه با این شرایط (اگر دولتی روزانه خوبی باشید) بعید هست موافقت کنن ولی حتما این گام رو بردارید.

همیشه دنبال علاقه تون باشید چون در نهایت حتی کتابداری هم اگر بهش عشق داشته باشید می تونید در اون زمینه پیشرفت کنید.

بله طراحی صنعتی رشته خوبیه ولی شما می گید پرستاری رو بیشتر علاقه دارید پس از نظر من علاقه مهم تره.

معمولا بچه ها که لیسانس می گیرن دیگه خیلی از محیط درس و کنکور دور شدن و من کم دیدم که برگردن و بخوان دوباره از نو کنکور بدن هرچند که در سال معمولا یکی دو نفری با این شرایط تو سن بالا بهم مراجعه می کنن.

نگران نباشید الان درخواست رفع محرومیت رو به سازمان سنجش بدید ببینید نتیجه چیه بعد اعلام کنید تا راهنمایی تون کنم.

----------


## amir.t34

اصلا بازار کار نداره دیگه مهندسی ... بخاطر همین علاقه نداری

1400 دوباره کنکور بده.

----------


## mohamad19

> آزمون لیسانس ب پزشکی برای کارشناسیه رشته های هنر نیستش،باید چیکارکرد


کنکورشو نمیتونیم قبول بشیم بعد میخایم کارشناسی به پزشکی قبول بشیم. اونم با ظرفیت 5 تا 10 نفر.

----------


## Hnie

> طراحی صنعتی فوق العاده رشته جذابیه
> من همیشه دوست داشتم بخونم
> بازار کارش هم بد نیست اگه طرف قوی عمل کنه
> پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی یه علاقه کاذبه که تو جوونای این دوره بوجود اومده اونم به خاطر جوی که راه انداختن و در حین خوندن یا بعد از خوندن متوجه میشن که علاقه ندارن
> شما هم طراحی صنعتی برو مطمئنن در دانشگاه رشته مورد علاقه تو پیدا میکنی و تغییر رشته میدی(البته تغییر رشته به رشته های غیر علوم پزشکی امکان پذیره)
> اگه پرستیژ هم میخوای که این جماعت ایرانی هر ده سال یکبار ذهنیتشون عوض میشه خودتو درگیر نکن قبلا مهندسی پرستیژ داشت الان نداره


چون تجربی بودم الان واسه خودمم یه طوریه این رشترو بخونم اصلا ربطی ب رشته دبیرستانم نداشته ولی میخام لیسانسشو بگیرم چون کنکورو دیگه دوسندارم
الان به هرکی میگم هیشکی رشته منو نمیشناسه همه میگن چرا تجربی نیوردی
نمیدوونم شایدم علاقه کااذبه!

----------


## Hnie

> کنکورشو نمیتونیم قبول بشیم بعد میخایم کارشناسی به پزشکی قبول بشیم. اونم با ظرفیت 5 تا 10 نفر.


فک کردم شاید بتونم ولی شرایطشو نداشتم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Hnie

> اصلا بازار کار نداره دیگه مهندسی ... بخاطر همین علاقه نداری
> 
> 1400 دوباره کنکور بده.


میتونم یه سالم وایسم بعده لیسانس بدم مدرک داشته باشم،ولی اگه لیسانس ب پزشکی بود میگه از ساله چارمه پزشکی شرو میکنی اگه کنکور بدم باید ازاول بخونم

----------


## Hnie

> سلام 
> 
> من کلیت قضیه رو شرح می دم جزئیات رو دوستان بهتون گفتن منم یه اشاره ای می کنم.
> 
> اول از همه باید درخواست رفع محرومیت به سازمان سنجش بدید که تجربه من می گه با این شرایط (اگر دولتی روزانه خوبی باشید) بعید هست موافقت کنن ولی حتما این گام رو بردارید.
> 
> همیشه دنبال علاقه تون باشید چون در نهایت حتی کتابداری هم اگر بهش عشق داشته باشید می تونید در اون زمینه پیشرفت کنید.
> 
> بله طراحی صنعتی رشته خوبیه ولی شما می گید پرستاری رو بیشتر علاقه دارید پس از نظر من علاقه مهم تره.
> ...


بله مچکرم

----------


## Hnie

> طراحی صنعتی فوق العاده رشته جذابیه
> من همیشه دوست داشتم بخونم
> بازار کارش هم بد نیست اگه طرف قوی عمل کنه
> پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی یه علاقه کاذبه که تو جوونای این دوره بوجود اومده اونم به خاطر جوی که راه انداختن و در حین خوندن یا بعد از خوندن متوجه میشن که علاقه ندارن
> شما هم طراحی صنعتی برو مطمئنن در دانشگاه رشته مورد علاقه تو پیدا میکنی و تغییر رشته میدی(البته تغییر رشته به رشته های غیر علوم پزشکی امکان پذیره)
> اگه پرستیژ هم میخوای که این جماعت ایرانی هر ده سال یکبار ذهنیتشون عوض میشه خودتو درگیر نکن قبلا مهندسی پرستیژ داشت الان نداره


نمیشه بورسیه شی بعده لیسانس رشتتو ب علوم پزشکی تغییر بدی؟تو کشوره دیگه؟

----------


## zaaaahra

ولش کن انصراف بده به همین راحتی .کاری ک من کردم و اصلا هم پشیمون نیستم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

زمان رو از دست نده انصراف بده اون هزینه جریمه انصراف هم بده اصلا مهم نیست .کنکور سال بعدم محرومی اینم مهم نیست.برای کنکور بعدیش برنامه ریزی کن بهترین باش.

----------


## Shah1n

> چون تجربی بودم الان واسه خودمم یه طوریه این رشترو بخونم اصلا ربطی ب رشته دبیرستانم نداشته ولی میخام لیسانسشو بگیرم چون کنکورو دیگه دوسندارم
> الان به هرکی میگم هیشکی رشته منو نمیشناسه همه میگن چرا تجربی نیوردی
> نمیدوونم شایدم علاقه کااذبه!


اصلا مهم نیست که ربط نداشته خیلیا میرن طرف زبان و هنر در حالی که تو دبیرستان چیز دیگه ای خوندن نگران اونش نباش
بزار به عنوان کسی که دانشگاه رفته یه چیزی بگم
رشته های دانشگاهی مثل هندونه میمونن تا زمانی که قاچ نکنی معلوم نیست داخلش چطوریه
الان معلوم نیست رشته طراحی صنعتی برات چه جوریه
حتی رشته های دانشگاهی علوم تجربی هم برات معلوم نیست چون فقط بر اساس دیده ها و شنیده ها و خونده هات قضاوت میکنی
من وقتی دانشگاه رفتم تازه فهمیدم اون رشته ای که بهش علاقه داشتم چه جوریه و فهمیدم با تصوراتم زمین تا آسمون فرق داره حتی دوستام که رفتن پرستاری هم میگفتن اصلا تصورشون اون نبوده
به نظرم باید آدم میرفت دانشگاه ترم اولو میخوند بعد انتخاب رشته میکرد چون خارج از دانشگاه نمیشه رشته ها رو شناخت
شما هم برو دانشگاه راه حلت اونجاس

----------


## Shah1n

> نمیشه بورسیه شی بعده لیسانس رشتتو ب علوم پزشکی تغییر بدی؟تو کشوره دیگه؟


نه همچین چیزی نداریم

----------


## mohamad19

> فک کردم شاید بتونم ولی شرایطشو نداشتم


کنکور که چند هزارنفر میگیرن قبول نمیشیم حالا میگی کارشناسی به پزشکی!!!!!!!!!!!!
اگه رشته دانشگاهیتو نمیخای نرو برا 1400اگه محکم بخونی حتی میتونی رتبه برتر بشی 2 سال کم نیست.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اگر محکم بخونی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alk1370

> من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟


ببین دوست عزیز.اگر واقعا به رشته ات علاقه نداری. نه که با توجه به اینکه الان بازار تجربی داغه میخای بیای.نه واقعا اگه هیچ جوره علاقه نداری.خب چرا بری 4 سال لیسانس الکی بگیری..از روزانه یک سال محروم میشی ولی برای شبانه و ... محرومیتی نداری.با این حال حتی اگه یک سال هم محروم بشی و بخونی برای دو سال دیگه.بازم خیلی بهتر از اینه که 4 سال رشته ای بخونی که واقعا به این نتیجه قلبی رسیدی که علاقه ای بهش نداری.اگه قرار باشه پزشکی یا پرستاری قبول بشی.دیگه داشتن یه لیسانس دیگه به چه دردت میخوره الکی؟

همه این حرفام با این فرض بود که واقعا علاقه ای به رشتت نداری.بازم خوب فکر کن و تصمیم درستی بگیر.فقط اینکه وقتی علاقه نداری به رشته ای.خب چرا تو انتخاب رشته انتخابش میکنید؟که الان محرومیت یکساله هم داشته باشید از روزانه.در هر حال این که گذشت ولی از این بعد تصمیم اشتباهی نگیر.چون هر لحظه بحث اینده ات هست.جوری نشه که چند ساله دیگه حسرت بخوری کاش اینو میخوندم اونو میخوندم!

----------


## Hnie

> ولش کن انصراف بده به همین راحتی .کاری ک من کردم و اصلا هم پشیمون نیستم


بعدش تونستی کنکورو بخونی؟حوصلشو داشتی؟موفق شدی؟اگه باز نخوندم چی! مث همین دوسال،من تقریبا میشه گفت هیچ وقتی برای کنکور نذاشتم کتابام همه سفیده

----------


## Hnie

> زمان رو از دست نده انصراف بده اون هزینه جریمه انصراف هم بده اصلا مهم نیست .کنکور سال بعدم محرومی اینم مهم نیست.برای کنکور بعدیش برنامه ریزی کن بهترین باش.


هزینه چی میگیرن ؟چقده؟

----------


## Hnie

> اصلا مهم نیست که ربط نداشته خیلیا میرن طرف زبان و هنر در حالی که تو دبیرستان چیز دیگه ای خوندن نگران اونش نباش
> بزار به عنوان کسی که دانشگاه رفته یه چیزی بگم
> رشته های دانشگاهی مثل هندونه میمونن تا زمانی که قاچ نکنی معلوم نیست داخلش چطوریه
> الان معلوم نیست رشته طراحی صنعتی برات چه جوریه
> حتی رشته های دانشگاهی علوم تجربی هم برات معلوم نیست چون فقط بر اساس دیده ها و شنیده ها و خونده هات قضاوت میکنی
> من وقتی دانشگاه رفتم تازه فهمیدم اون رشته ای که بهش علاقه داشتم چه جوریه و فهمیدم با تصوراتم زمین تا آسمون فرق داره حتی دوستام که رفتن پرستاری هم میگفتن اصلا تصورشون اون نبوده
> به نظرم باید آدم میرفت دانشگاه ترم اولو میخوند بعد انتخاب رشته میکرد چون خارج از دانشگاه نمیشه رشته ها رو شناخت
> شما هم برو دانشگاه راه حلت اونجاس



رشتتو دوسداشتی؟اگه رفتم و دوسنداشتم انصراف بدم؟عاقلانش این میشه؟

----------


## Hnie

> ببین دوست عزیز.اگر واقعا به رشته ات علاقه نداری. نه که با توجه به اینکه الان بازار تجربی داغه میخای بیای.نه واقعا اگه هیچ جوره علاقه نداری.خب چرا بری 4 سال لیسانس الکی بگیری..از روزانه یک سال محروم میشی ولی برای شبانه و ... محرومیتی نداری.با این حال حتی اگه یک سال هم محروم بشی و بخونی برای دو سال دیگه.بازم خیلی بهتر از اینه که 4 سال رشته ای بخونی که واقعا به این نتیجه قلبی رسیدی که علاقه ای بهش نداری.اگه قرار باشه پزشکی یا پرستاری قبول بشی.دیگه داشتن یه لیسانس دیگه به چه دردت میخوره الکی؟
> 
> همه این حرفام با این فرض بود که واقعا علاقه ای به رشتت نداری.بازم خوب فکر کن و تصمیم درستی بگیر.فقط اینکه وقتی علاقه نداری به رشته ای.خب چرا تو انتخاب رشته انتخابش میکنید؟که الان محرومیت یکساله هم داشته باشید از روزانه.در هر حال این که گذشت ولی از این بعد تصمیم اشتباهی نگیر.چون هر لحظه بحث اینده ات هست.جوری نشه که چند ساله دیگه حسرت بخوری کاش اینو میخوندم اونو میخوندم!



میتونم سه ساله لیسانس بگیرم،نظرم این بود ک 3 ساله تمومش کنم بعد یه طوری رشته های تجربیو بخونم ولی خب این لیسانس بدردم نمیخوره،یه موردی هم هست مامانمینا نمیذارن هنوز نگفتم رشتمو دوسندارم ولی فک نکنم بذارن من انصراف بدم،چون بخاطره من داریم میریم اون شهری ک قبول شدم واز همه نظر برای شرایطه خونوادمون بهتره به جز اینکه من نمیدونم میخام چی بخونم،دوسش دارم ندارم،فک کنم باید یه ترمو بخونم تا بتونم راضیشون کنم شایدم خودم علاقه داشتم بهشون چون میگن ک با تصوارتت فرق میکنه رشته های دانشگاه اینا
ولی یه چیزم هست من هرشب میگفتم خدایا چی میشه من قبول بشم یه سال دیگه نمونم حالا ک قبول شدم میگم چرا تجربی نشد کاش قبول نمیشدم من درس نخوندم این دوساله ولی حاضرم نشدم خیلی رشته هارو برم فقط سه رشته رو زدم با پرستاری اونم شهرای بزرگ یه طوری رویایی انتخاب رشته کردم که خوب نشد! واسه همین ازخودم مطمئن نیستم و میخاستم فاصله بدم یکم ک شاید درست شم شایدم نخاستم دوباره برگردم الان اصلا نمیدونم میخام چیکارکنم،ترم دومم هستم بهمنم

----------


## Hnie

> کنکور که چند هزارنفر میگیرن قبول نمیشیم حالا میگی کارشناسی به پزشکی!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اگه رشته دانشگاهیتو نمیخای نرو برا 1400اگه محکم بخونی حتی میتونی رتبه برتر بشی 2 سال کم نیست.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اگر محکم بخونی!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من خسته شدم از بس خونه موندم توی خونه ام هیچ کاری نکردم فقط استرس کشیدم انواع بیماریارو تجربه کردم الان یه طوره راحتیم ک هیچ وقت نبودم ولی کاش رشته های تجربی بود

----------


## Hnie

> نه همچین چیزی نداریم


فقط غیره علوم پزشکی میشه؟

----------


## zaaaahra

> بعدش تونستی کنکورو بخونی؟حوصلشو داشتی؟موفق شدی؟اگه باز نخوندم چی! مث همین دوسال،من تقریبا میشه گفت هیچ وقتی برای کنکور نذاشتم کتابام همه سفیده


پارسال سال اولی بود ک تجربی دادم رتبم به پرستاری خورد ولی موندم برا پزشکی و دندون اره میخونم .خب دیگه باید با خودت عهد ببندی بخونی من قید هر چی از قبل داشتم و زدم حتی دوستام تصمیم گرفتم یه مسیر جدید برم و دیگه با قبل و ای کاش ها کاری نداشته باشم

----------


## Hnie

> پارسال سال اولی بود ک تجربی دادم رتبم به پرستاری خورد ولی موندم برا پزشکی و دندون اره میخونم .خب دیگه باید با خودت عهد ببندی بخونی من قید هر چی از قبل داشتم و زدم حتی دوستام تصمیم گرفتم یه مسیر جدید برم و دیگه با قبل و ای کاش ها کاری نداشته باشم


ایول موفق باشی

----------


## zaaaahra

> ایول موفق باشی


ممنون هم چنین

----------


## Shah1n

> رشتتو دوسداشتی؟اگه رفتم و دوسنداشتم انصراف بدم؟عاقلانش این میشه؟


من رشته‌مو دوس داشتم چون دبیرستانم وابسته به دانشگاه و دقیق بغل دانشگاه بود و تا حدودی با رشته ها آشنا بودم اما به دلیل مسائل مالی مجبورم شدم انصراف بدم و امسال یه رشته دیگه قبول شدم که اونم دوس دارم و میشناسم
میتونی بری دانشگاه دوس نداشتی بقیه رشته ها رو هم ببینی و بری کلاساشون چون برای انصراف وقت زیاده
بعد اگه دیدی رشته مورد علاقه ت داخل دانشگاه نبود انصراف میدی
انسان علایقش محدود نیست قطعا یه رشته پیدا میکنی که دوست داشته باشی

----------


## Shah1n

> فقط غیره علوم پزشکی میشه؟


بله فقط غیر علوم پزشکی میشه چون واحدای مشترکشون خیلی کمه
میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی خالا امسال استراحت کن سال بعد بهش فکر میکنی

----------


## Hnie

> من رشته‌مو دوس داشتم چون دبیرستانم وابسته به دانشگاه و دقیق بغل دانشگاه بود و تا حدودی با رشته ها آشنا بودم اما به دلیل مسائل مالی مجبورم شدم انصراف بدم و امسال یه رشته دیگه قبول شدم که اونم دوس دارم و میشناسم
> میتونی بری دانشگاه دوس نداشتی بقیه رشته ها رو هم ببینی و بری کلاساشون چون برای انصراف وقت زیاده
> بعد اگه دیدی رشته مورد علاقه ت داخل دانشگاه نبود انصراف میدی
> انسان علایقش محدود نیست قطعا یه رشته پیدا میکنی که دوست داشته باشی


بله مررسی

----------


## Hnie

> بله فقط غیر علوم پزشکی میشه چون واحدای مشترکشون خیلی کمه
> میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی خالا امسال استراحت کن سال بعد بهش فکر میکنی


میخونم شاید دوسش داشتم..

----------


## Minooi

> من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟


دوست عزیز رشتتون ی رشته ی عالی و اتفاقا با پرستیژ و اینده شغلی هست اما اگ واقعا عاشق اونایی محرومیتتون قابل حله با درخواست و ایناهم فایده نداره یه روز پاشین برین سازمان سنجش توی تهران یکی از دوستان من کسی رو بهم معرفی کرد که تربیت بدنی اورده نخواسته و رفته تو خود سنجش و حل شده! موفق باشید

----------


## Minooi

> رشتتو دوسداشتی؟اگه رفتم و دوسنداشتم انصراف بدم؟عاقلانش این میشه؟


منم انصرافیم راستش امسال پرستاری آزاد قبول شدم و رفتم دانشگاه به مدت یکهفته و بماند که چقدر خرج لباس و مایحتاج کردم چونکه باید میرفتم خوابگاه کاشان قبول شده بودم اما واقعا عذاب میکشیدم از اون محیط و حالم افتضاح بود در نتیجه اومدم خیلی شیک انصراف دادم و زنگ زدم به مامان بابام که بیان دنبالم که بشینم پشت کنکور و الان اصلا پشیمون نیستم چون حال دلم خوبه اونجا عذاب بود برام شمام با خودت رو راست باش اگ حالت با این رشته بده و عذاب میکشی انصراف بده اما اگ نیست و صرفا بخاطر ی سری عوامل دیگ میخوای انصراف بدی نده و قبل انصرافت ب این فک کن ک اگ بیای میخونی یا ن! 
میتونی ام یه سال بخونی اگ خوشت نیومد انصراف بدی اینجوری تصمیمتم سریع و ضرب الاجل نیست میتونیم درخواست رفع محرومیت بدی اما حضوری برو! فقط قبلش خوب فکر کن ببین میخونی یا ن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Rezaha

> *
> 
> اگر آزمون دیگه ای باشه هم من اطلاع ندارم ، درخواستِ رفع محرومیت بدین شاید بپذیرن و بتونین مجدد کنکور بدین چون یکی از دوستان پارسال درخواست دادن و سازمان سنجش قبول کرد و امسال باز کنکور دادن*



سلام خوبین
میشه ی خورده در مورد وضعیت دوستتون توضیح بدین؟
منم اشتباها هوشبری ایلام رو اوردم و الان از روزانه محرومم

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rezaha


سلام خوبین
میشه ی خورده در مورد وضعیت دوستتون توضیح بدین؟
منم اشتباها هوشبری ایلام رو اوردم و الان از روزانه محرومم


سلام
فائزه خانم بودن  @faezeh_r
من شرایطِ دقیقشون رو اطلاع ندارم متاسفانه فقط میدونم  قبول شده بودن  و رفع محرومیت کردن و مجدد امسال شرکت کردن
فائزه جان اگر هستی لطفا  براشون توضیح بده  ، مرسی .*

----------


## faezeh_r

> سلام خوبین
> میشه ی خورده در مورد وضعیت دوستتون توضیح بدین؟
> منم اشتباها هوشبری ایلام رو اوردم و الان از روزانه محرومم


سلام
شما تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش که لینکش داخل خود سایت هست عضو بشید و درخواست عمومی رفع محرومیت از کنکور ۹۹ رو بفرستید
براشون شرایطتون رو توضیح بدید
بعد از ۱۰ روز جواب میدن
پارسال تو این مرحله درخواست منو قبول نکردن و گفتن باید کتبا نامه بفرستم برای سازمان سنجش 
اینکارو کردم و حدود ۲۰ روز بعدش با درخواستم موافقت شد
درک میکنم که چقدر احساس سردرگمی دارین...امیدوارم موفق بشین

----------


## Rezaha

> سلام
> شما تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش که لینکش داخل خود سایت هست عضو بشید و درخواست عمومی رفع محرومیت از کنکور ۹۹ رو بفرستید
> براشون شرایطتون رو توضیح بدید
> بعد از ۱۰ روز جواب میدن
> پارسال تو این مرحله درخواست منو قبول نکردن و گفتن باید کتبا نامه بفرستم برای سازمان سنجش 
> اینکارو کردم و حدود ۲۰ روز بعدش با درخواستم موافقت شد
> درک میکنم که چقدر احساس سردرگمی دارین...امیدوارم موفق بشین


سلامد
خیلی ممنونم ک جواب دادین
من تو سایت ی ماهی هست فرسادم همچنان تو صف بررسی هستش چک نمیکنن و امروز برای نامه کتبی اقدام کردم
معذرت میخوام کد رشته اشتباهی شما هم از پیراپزشکی ها بود چون اینطور ک میگن اگ رشته پرطرفداری باشه قبول نمیکنن.

----------


## Rezaha

> *
> 
> سلام
> فائزه خانم بودن  @faezeh_r
> من شرایطِ دقیقشون رو اطلاع ندارم متاسفانه فقط میدونم  قبول شده بودن  و رفع محرومیت کردن و مجدد امسال شرکت کردن
> فائزه جان اگر هستی لطفا  براشون توضیح بده  ، مرسی .*


خیلی ممنون از شما

----------


## faezeh_r

> سلامد
> خیلی ممنونم ک جواب دادین
> من تو سایت ی ماهی هست فرسادم همچنان تو صف بررسی هستش چک نمیکنن و امروز برای نامه کتبی اقدام کردم
> معذرت میخوام کد رشته اشتباهی شما هم از پیراپزشکی ها بود چون اینطور ک میگن اگ رشته پرطرفداری باشه قبول نمیکنن.


ببخشید دیر جواب میدم
اره پیراپزشکی بود
راستش من دقیقا یادم نمیاد چقدر طول کشید...
شما نگران نباشید و درس بخونید
مطمئن باشید که موافقت میکنن

----------


## Aryan-

> من طراحیه صنعتیه سراسری قبول شدم،اصلا فک نمیکردم قبول بشم پشت کنکورم بودم داشتم خودمو برای ساله سوم آماده میکردم ولی قبول شدم،رشتمو دوسندارم اصلا نمیدونم چیه،دوسداشتم حداقل پرستار بشم،با توجه به اینکه یه سالم محروم میشم میخام لیسانس بگیرم،بعدش راهی هست پزشکی دندون دارو یا پرستاری بخونم؟با بورسیه ینا چی؟


سلام

خب اولا تبریک برای قبولی و بعد چرا موقع انتخاب رشته سراسری روزانه زدید؟ کلیت دوستان بعد از اینکه 2 سال از رشته دانشگاهی شون گذشت دیگه قید کنکور مجدد رو می زنن. بهترین راه حل اگر واقعا از طراحی صنعتی بدتون میاد و مطمئنید انصراف و درخواست رفع محرومیت هست. یا 1400 کنکور بدید.

موفق باشید.

----------

